
Ruby isn't Enterprise-Ready[tm] and using dynamic typing is like going back to CGI programming - pius
http://www.jroller.com/nivanov/entry/why_ruby_and_ror_are
======
pius
The author of this article sounds like a caricature -- it's hard to believe
that he's serious, but he is!

------
nkohari
If not for Mongrel, he might be right. If you needed a separate copy of Apache
running for each instance of your Rails app, I would agree that you would have
trouble. :) I am interested in how painful it is to scale Rails. Twitter is by
far the largest deployment and we all know they had some growing pains. I'm a
big fan of Ruby, and I'm using it in a side project that I hope to turn into a
startup, but I'm concerned that I might run into trouble in the long-term.
(I'm a .NET developer by day, but I'm not willing to commit to Windows
hosting, and I'm not too confident in mod_mono either...)

------
crayz
I'm not sure what this guy is talking about, and I don't think he is either

